# divided cell question



## Anonymous (Feb 23, 2008)

I know that some of you are chemist or darn close. my question is can you use a salt bridge to seperate the ions in a divided cell. I have read on the subject quite a bit but still just dont get it. I know that you can use
one of the polarized membranes to do this but I can not find a source for them. I want to electrolize KNO3 into KOH and HNO3. I have seen on several referrences that the ions are seperate in a divided cell but they are all referrecing voltic cells.

If you can please also tell me the best way to make a salt bridge. I was thinking of packing a tube, bent glass, with KNO3 to make the bridge.

thanks,

Jim


----------

